# Topics > Robotics > Exhibitions robots >  Robot Revolution, Museum of Science and Industry, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

msichicago.org/robot

May 11, 2017 - February 4, 2018

May 21, 2015 - January 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robot Revolution Teaser 01: CHARLI

Published on May 7, 2015




> As the robots are heading to MSI, some of them check off items from their summer bucket list along the way. First, CHARLI remembers to enjoy the journey. Gear up for the coolest robots ever assembled in MSI’s new exhibit, Robot Revolution, supported by Google.org—opening May 21, 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Revolution Teaser 02: Baxter

Published on May 13, 2015




> As the robots are heading to MSI, some of them check off items from their summer bucket list along the way. Baxter finds the MSI entrance, but he may have found something else at the same time.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Revolution Teaser 03: OSCAR

Published on May 14, 2015




> As the stars of Robot Revolution make their way to MSI, some of them have already checked off items from their summer bucket list. OSCAR decides to get out and stretch his treads.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Revolution Teaser 04: ROBOTIS-OP and ROBOTIS-MINI

Published on May 15, 2015




> Arriving at MSI, ROBOTIS-MINI focuses on bringing the fun.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Revolution Teaser 05: ROBOTIS-MINI and Friends

Published on May 15, 2015




> Settling in at MSI, ROBOTIS-MINI chicks—er, checks—one more box on the summer bucket list.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Revolution Opening Event Ribbon Cutting

Published on May 21, 2015




> "Robot Revolution is now powered up!" Watch today's ribbon cutting, powered by a few stars from the exhibit and marking the world premiere of Robot Revolution.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Revolution: Summer Travel Wish List

Published on May 29, 2015




> With summer just around the corner, the stars of Robot Revolution are all about making plans. Your summer plans should include meeting the coolest robots ever assembled. Robot Revolution, supported by Google.org—now open at MSI!

----------


## Airicist

Museum of Science and Industry Chicago Robot Revolution

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> We talk to John Llewellyn from MSI Chicago about their newest exhibit, Robot Revolution. Check out the article on Techaeris as well!


"The Robot Revolution Is On At Chicago’s Museum Of Science And Industry"

by Justin Jelinek
November 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ROBOT REVOLUTION - VIP Exhibit Tour at the Museum Science of Industry

Published on Aug 27, 2017




> Today we get an exclusive private tour of the Robot Revolution exhibit at MSI! Join us as go through each robot and interact with them one on one !! This unique exhibit features many one of a kind robot! 
> 
> The exhibit features four areas of robotics design, each an aspect of the roles robots can play as they interact with—and take cues from—humans. These robots work hard (or, in certain cases, play hard) so you may also see one taking a break for expert attention in the Robo Garage—an inside peek at modern robotic environments.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chicago's MSI presents Robot Revolution"

September 7, 2017

----------

